

Land of Lisp sample chapter available - ktf
http://nostarch.com/download/Lisp08.pdf

======
ktf
Read about the book and check out the TOC here: <http://nostarch.com/lisp.htm>

------
Mod_daniel
I actually played Hunt the Wumpus on my dads Kaypro2 when I was a kid. Grand
Theft Wumpus might be the funniest thing I read this week. With Lisp + Graphs?
Solid. I wonder if more of No Starch's offerings are this cool.

------
anthonyb
Interesting - I wrote pretty much exactly the same code for chapter 2 of Hello
Python, except I build a tree first (by adding each cave in sequence at a
random point) and then add some random two-way connections, rather than trying
to find islands later.

<http://manning.com/briggs/> if you're interested in checking it out. I follow
a similar route - teach programming by jumping in on something cool (eg. a
game) and explain things as you go.

------
Jach
Awesome, I was beginning to wonder if this book would really come out or not.
It's back on my Amazon wish list!

------
aufreak3
The "what you've learned" at the end of this chapter made me chuckle :) It
says you learnt about `loop`, `intersection`, `set-difference` and `remove-
duplicates`.

(PS: It'll be nice if HN formats back-ticks as code.)

